# WaKü für Core I7 4770k + gtx 770



## Yalira_85 (13. August 2013)

*WaKü für Core I7 4770k + gtx 770*

Ich würde gerne von grundauf neu bauen.

meine Idee:

*Tower:*
    NZXT Switch 810 weiß mit Sichtfenster <--- erledigt


*Innen Leben :*

MSI Z87 MPOWER MAX, Intel Z87 Mainboard                                                          <--- erledigt

Intel Core i7-4770k                                                                                                 <--- erledigt

Zotac GeForce GTX 770 4GB GDDR5                                                                        <--- erledigt

Kingston HyperX Beast DIMM XMP Kit 8GB PC3-19200U CL11-13-13 (DDR3-2400) <--- erledigt 

Samsung SSD 840Pro Series 128GB                                                                        <--- erledigt

 be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 modular Netzteil - 650Watt                                       <--- erledigt

das zum Sys Innenleben  

*nun die WaKü die ich mir überlegt habe:*




hier der Link    Link neu 19.08 22:40


----------



## Koyote (13. August 2013)

Um die 500W reichen bei dem sys. Um sich die SLI/CF Möglichkeit offen zu halten maximal 750W. Wenn du nur spielst reicht auch ein i5.


----------



## Yalira_85 (13. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü für Core I7 4770k + gtx 770*

Ok 750W, ist schon mal eine Aussage  danke
was den I7 angeht: habe ich verschiedene Sachen gelesen wie gut und schlecht es sein kann/soll I5 oder I7 ... 
ich habe mich dann am ende dazu Endschieden den I7 zunehmen, ca 100€ machen den Braten auch nicht mehr Fett bei den Kosten. (mein Gedanke)


----------



## eRaTitan (13. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü für Core I7 4770k + gtx 770*

Anstatt der SSD 840 Pro 128GB würde ich die nehmen: Samsung SSD 840 Series 250GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7TD250BW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## NX-Reeper (13. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü für Core I7 4770k + gtx 770*

Ein Radi für 120 aber ne Pumpe für 35. Das ding ist schrott. Nimm ne Laing oder ne Aquacomputer XT


----------



## eRaTitan (13. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü für Core I7 4770k + gtx 770*

So wie dir hier: Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Pumpen » Aquacomputer » aqua computer Aquastream XT USB 12V Pumpe - Ultra Version

Haben meine Beiden Schwäger seit mehreren Jahren in ihren Rechnern laufen (:


----------



## Yalira_85 (13. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü für Core I7 4770k + gtx 770*

Die Pumpe habe ich genommen da sie zu den anderen Teilen "passt"
werde sie mal mit aufnehmen.
Dachte bei der SSD das eine 128 Reicht fürs Sys und hatte nicht weiter geschaut.


----------



## eRaTitan (13. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü für Core I7 4770k + gtx 770*

120GB könnten knapp werden wenn du noch ein paar Spiele darauf installierst, und dir Pro ist reine Abzocke die "Normale" reicht, wenn du anstatt ner 120GB Pro SSD nimmst kannst du dir dafür eine 250GB große SSD von Samsung kaufen, und kommst dabei noch günstiger weg!


----------



## Yalira_85 (13. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü für Core I7 4770k + gtx 770*

mh ok, hatte mir noch die Seagate  1TB dazu gelegt für Spiele und anderen klein kram.
Ich weis nicht ob sich SSD für spiele so sehr lohnt. "?"
Vom gedankenher dachte ich das die Pro sich lohnen würde.


----------



## eRaTitan (13. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü für Core I7 4770k + gtx 770*

Klar lohnt sich eine SSD für Spiele (:

Denn unterschied merkst du nicht Zwischen der Pro und der Normalen.


----------



## Yalira_85 (13. August 2013)

ok danke 
habe sie in meine Liste aufgenommen.
Sollte ich trotzdem die 1TB platte drin lassen oder liebe ganz auf SSD gehen?  Kosten faktor wäre ja schon enorm ... ist so ja schon alles nicht gerade günstig ^^

Gibt es für die GTX770 schon eine Kühlplatte? wenn ja,  in wie weit sind die kompatibel unter den verschiedenen Herstellern?


----------



## eRaTitan (13. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü für Core I7 4770k + gtx 770*

Die 1T Platte kannst du lassen, Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » VGA-Wasserkühler » Alle VGA-Kühler » EK Water Blocks EK-FC770 GTX Gainward/Palit Backplate - schwarz Bitteschön (:


----------



## Yalira_85 (13. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü für Core I7 4770k + gtx 770*

Zudem ist darauf zu achten, dass der Kühler ausschließlich für NVIDIA-Grafikkarten vom Typ GeForce GTX 770 mit 2 GB Grafikspeicher von Palit oder Gainward mit Custom-PCB geeignet ist!

das steht auf der steite mit dabei, ich wollte aber die Zotac mit 4gb speicher nehmen. geht das trotzdem ?

beim anschauen deines Links habe ich das gefunden : Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » VGA-Wasserkühler » Alle VGA-Kühler » EK Water Blocks EK-FC770 GTX Gainward/Palit - Acetal+Nickel
die brauche ich eher als nur die platte oder?


----------



## the.hai (13. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü für Core I7 4770k + gtx 770*

wozu 4gb?  der speicher bringt meist erst was, wenn die rechenleistung der karte schon am ende ist.


----------



## eRaTitan (13. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü für Core I7 4770k + gtx 770*



Yalira_85 schrieb:


> Zudem ist darauf zu achten, dass der Kühler ausschließlich für NVIDIA-Grafikkarten vom Typ GeForce GTX 770 mit 2 GB Grafikspeicher von Palit oder Gainward mit Custom-PCB geeignet ist!
> 
> das steht auf der steite mit dabei, ich wollte aber die Zotac mit 4gb speicher nehmen. geht das trotzdem ?
> 
> ...



Die Wassergekühlte Backplate ist ja mal richtig Unnötig


----------



## Yalira_85 (13. August 2013)

ich dachte mir wie beim Pc, ist "Reserve an Ram" nicht schlecht ... So langsam muss ich einsehen das ich nicht soviel weis... Sorry Frau

Also reicht die mit 2GB aus, ist die von Zotack denn in Ordnung oder doch lieber eine andere nehmen? wenn Zotack dann die normale oder ruhig die AMP!?



Deadfreak555 schrieb:


> Die Wassergekühlte Backplate ist ja mal richtig Unnötig


 
die hast du mir rausgesucht die Backplate



Deadfreak555 schrieb:


> Die 1T Platte kannst du lassen, Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » VGA-Wasserkühler » Alle VGA-Kühler » EK Water Blocks EK-FC770 GTX Gainward/Palit Backplate - schwarz Bitteschön (:


----------



## eRaTitan (13. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü für Core I7 4770k + gtx 770*



Yalira_85 schrieb:


> die hast du mir rausgesucht die Backplate


 
Wenn du mal genauer hinschauen würdest, würdest du sehen das dass eine "Normale" Backplate ist. Und nicht wie die von dir genannte  Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » VGA-Wasserkühler » Alle VGA-Kühler » EK Water Blocks EK-FC770 GTX Gainward/Palit - Acetal+Nickel

Bitte den Beitrag erst geistig vollenden, dann posten


----------



## Yalira_85 (13. August 2013)

mh ok, ich dachte das das was ich gepostet habe wäre für die seite wo normaler weise der lüfter sitzt. Denn sowas suche ich ^^

sry bin noch neu auf dem Gebiet.

so anch langem schauen scheint es für meine Zotac nur die alternative    EK Water Blocks EK-FC680 GTX DCII - Acetal+Nickel  zugeben


----------



## eRaTitan (13. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü für Core I7 4770k + gtx 770*

DU weißt schon das die Backplate für die 680 ist?! 
Wolltest du nicht eine 770?
Und eine Wassergekühlte Backplate bringt nichts, wie schon gesagt! Du scheinst recht Beratungsresistent zu sein.


----------



## Yalira_85 (13. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü für Core I7 4770k + gtx 770*

Ich finde an der Platte die du mir gelinkt hast nur keine Anschlüsse für die WaKü, die die ich gesucht habe haben Anschlüsse für die WaKü.
nach langem googeln und suchen und Bildern schauen habe ich herausgefunden das die platte die ich da jetzt habe auf die ZOTAC gtx 770 Passen soll.

So wie ich das ganze an Hand von Videos gesehen und in Foren gelesen habe, muss ich den Lüfter vorsichtig entfernen und dafür dann die Platine der WaKü darauf setzten.


Das das ganze so kompliziert wird hätte ich nicht gedacht


----------



## eRaTitan (13. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü für Core I7 4770k + gtx 770*

DU verwechselst da was, jetzt wird mir Klar nach was du sucht 
Du willst ein VGA-Wasserkühler, diese hier passen.

1- Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » VGA-Wasserkühler » VGA-Kühler für NVIDIA » EK Water Blocks EK-FC770 GTX

2- Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » VGA-Wasserkühler » VGA-Kühler für NVIDIA » EK Water Blocks EK-FC770 GTX - Acetal

3- Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » VGA-Wasserkühler » VGA-Kühler für NVIDIA » EK Water Blocks EK-FC770 GTX - Nickel

4- Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » VGA-Wasserkühler » VGA-Kühler für NVIDIA » EK Water Blocks EK-FC770 GTX - Nickel CSQ

5- Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » VGA-Wasserkühler » VGA-Kühler für NVIDIA » EK Water Blocks EK-FC770 GTX Gainward/Palit - Nickel CSQ

Der letzt geht nur auf eine von Gainward/Palit!

Als Backplate dann die hier:http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...-Gainward-Palit-Backplate-schwarz::23723.html Geht auch nur wenn du eine von Gainward/Palit hast!


----------



## Yalira_85 (13. August 2013)

ah super danke  
und ich dachte schon ich wäre doch zu blöd 

welche dafür würde sich denn am besten anbieten auf der Zotac gtx770?
wegen den Kondensatoren die auf der platte am rand sind, hinterer Teil .... das einzige was ich gefunden hatte war halt die für die gtx680

ist die Backplate denn notwendig?

hier mal picks

Pic1
pic2
pic3


----------



## eRaTitan (13. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü für Core I7 4770k + gtx 770*

Ist dir Optik wichtig, hast du Farbiges Wasser? dann die hier!: Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » VGA-Wasserkühler » VGA-Kühler für NVIDIA » EK Water Blocks EK-FC770 GTX - Nickel

Eigentlich nicht, sieht eben nur Schick aus, macht die Karte stabiler und Kühlt die Karte um (1-3) herunter. Würde ich aber nur nehmen wenn es um Optik geht 

Hier mal eine Liste für die Kompatibilität der Backplate: CoolingConfigurator.com


----------



## Yalira_85 (13. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü für Core I7 4770k + gtx 770*

erstsmal super danke für die seite 

das FC770 GTX - Nickel ist leider nicht kompatible laut der seite mit der zotack  

aber gute nachricht die sagen welche kompatible sind 

Ne die plate lass ich erstmal weg...


----------



## eRaTitan (13. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü für Core I7 4770k + gtx 770*

Okay 

Kein ding 

Edit: Ich würde dir ja eher eine 770 von EVGA/MSI empfehlen, da wenn du den Kühler wechselst immer noch Garantie hast


----------



## Yalira_85 (13. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü für Core I7 4770k + gtx 770*

Ich weis nicht irgend wie hat es mir Zotac angetan ^^
Ok das MB möchte ich von MSI haben ^^

hach das ist ja schlimmer als in der Stadt shoppen zu gehen.

Aber lassen wir es jetzt erstmal gut sein.
Kurzen blick auf die erste Seite werfen wenn du magst, habe immer alles ganz lieb aktualisiert  und vielleicht noch kleine Sachen verbessern oder wenn ich bei der WaKü noch was vergessen habe.

Mit der Graka muss ich mal drüber schlafen und mir überlegen ob ich noch wechsel. 

_Das ist wie einer frau sagen die schuhe sind aber besser ^^_


----------



## Blechdesigner (13. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü für Core I7 4770k + gtx 770*

Hi 

Erstmal eine grundlegende Frage: soll alles bei CaseKing erworben werden, oder hält der Shop jetzt nur symbolisch dafür her?


----------



## eRaTitan (13. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü für Core I7 4770k + gtx 770*

Hab gerade mal auf deine "wünsch" liste geschaut und mir ist aufgefallen:

Was für ein Preisrahmen hast du für dein System ( Ohne WaKÜ )?

Wozu brauchst du einen i7-4770K? Wenn das Board ein muss ist dann nehm das hier: Caseking.de » Mainboards » Intel Mainboards » Intel Sockel 1150 » MSI Z87 MPOWER, Intel Z87 Mainboard - Sockel 1150

Die Wenn du die Radi-Lüfter kaufen würdest, würdest du Beachtlich an Kühlleistung verlieren, der Lüfter muss geschlossen sein.


----------



## Yalira_85 (14. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü für Core I7 4770k + gtx 770*

der Shop ist Symbolisch, habe da den Warenkorb für die WaKü gemacht und den Rest einfach mit verlinkt.
Wo ich kaufen werde weis ich noch nicht genau, denke werde alles bei "idealo" eingeben und schauen wo ich was günstig bekomme.


Preis fürs Sys ohne WaKü ca 1500€. 

Das mit dem I7 , habe vorteile dazu gelesen und es sei Sinnlos den zu haben. 
Habe mich am ende dann für den I7 entschieden. Die "100€ " machen den Braten auch nicht mehr Fett dachte ich mir und so habe ich einen Sehr Guten Prozessor der erstmal die nächsten min 2Jahre reicht.

Zu dem MB, der Preisunterschied zum M Power Max ist je nach dem wo man schaut auch nur 20-25€. 

Das Zubehör habe ich mir versucht so auszusuchen  das es alles OC geeignet ist, und ich somit vielleicht noch ein wenig länger Ruhe mit dem neukauf habe. 

Was für Lüfter würdest du empfehlen, habe die genommen da sie sehr leise sein Sollen.


"Ich habe von meinem Mann einen Verfügungsrahmen von 2000€ bekommen  " Wir haben eine Kasse aber der Urlaub fällt dieses Jahr aus, da er sich weiter Bildet in Abendform und ende des Jahres Staatsexamen hat.
Wenigstens Fahren wir dieses WE "langes WE" nach Holland ein wenig raus aus dem Alltag. 

ich führe zuhause noch eine Exceltabelle mit ungefähren kosten der einzelnen Komponenten. im mom liege ich bei ca 2150€. 
den Rest muss ich halt selber dazutun 

so nun ist auch noch ein wenig Background Info dabei


----------



## eRaTitan (14. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü für Core I7 4770k + gtx 770*

Wenn der i5 nichts mehr reißt reicht der i7 auch nichts mehr, das wär Rausgeworfenes Geld  

Hab gerade noch einmal deine Komponenten gecheckt, und gesehen wenn du Anstatt einem i7 einen i5 nimmst ( Was ich an deiner Stelle machen würde ) und als Netzteil das E9 580 Watt (  Das andere ist viel zu Groß  )   Caseking.de » Netzteile » Be Quiet! » be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM modular Netzteil - 580 Watt kannst du dir eine GTX 780 kaufen z.b die hier: Palit GeForce GTX 780 JetStream, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (NE5X780H10FB-1100J) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland wo du dann auch gleich diesen VGA-Wasserkühler nehmen kannst: Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » VGA-Wasserkühler » VGA-Kühler für NVIDIA » aqua computer kryographics für GTX 780 Acryl Edition - vernickelt dann musst du aber noch mal mit deinem Mann über das Budget reden


----------



## der pc-nutzer (14. August 2013)

Das e9 580 ist nicht unbedingt die empfehlung, eher das e9 480 watt oder p10 550 watt


----------



## eRaTitan (14. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü für Core I7 4770k + gtx 770*



der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Das e9 580 ist nicht unbedingt die Empfehlung, eher das e9 480 watt oder p10 550 watt


 
Ja schon nur ist das E9 580 Watt gerade mal 5 Euro teurer als das E9 mit 480 Watt


----------



## Yalira_85 (14. August 2013)

Mehr bekomme ich nicht an geld  ist das Urlaubs geld  
Das Netzteil sollte halt noch eine 2te graka packen.deswegen 750watt.
Die 780er preisleistung ich weis ja nicht.

Der I7 hat halt die "virtuellen kerne" vowon ich mir mehr versprochen habe.


----------



## eRaTitan (14. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü für Core I7 4770k + gtx 770*

Okay dann nehm die 770 

Den i7 würde ich dennoch durch einen i5 ersetzen, den unterschied wirst du nicht merken! Und wenn der i5 am Limit ist reißt der i7 auch nichts mehr


----------



## henderson m. (14. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü für Core I7 4770k + gtx 770*

also ich würde mir den i7 nehmen, wenn es finanziell möglich ist. Dafür würde ich bei der Graka keine 780er nehmen, sondern eine 770. Guck dir mal die von Inno3D ( Inno3D iChill GeForce GTX 770 HerculeZ X3 Ultra, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (C770-3SDN-E5DSX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich ) an. Die ist super kühl, stark übertaktet (kommt einer stock 780er sehr nahe) und sieht auch noch gut aus. Mit ca. 400€ ist sie zwar ein wenig teurer als die meisten anderen 770er, aber bei dieser wäre eine 780er wirklich nur mehr ein marginaler leistungsschub für ~ 200€ mehr...auf welcher Auflösung bzw. mit wievielen Bildschirmen spielst du?
Netzteil würde ich auch bequiet! empfehlen - wieviel Watt musst du entscheiden - je nachdem ob du wirklich noch eine 2te Grafikkarte aufrüsten willst.
Zur Wakü kann ich leider nix sagen, da habe ich keinen Plan.

Viel spaß mit deinem System!


----------



## Yalira_85 (14. August 2013)

Mh ok, also I7 gegen I5. 
Schau ich wenn ich Feierabend habe und zuhause bin.

Wo liegt denn der genaue unterschied der beiden? Nur in den virtuellen kernen?

Ich benutze 2bildschirme. Auflösung muss ich Zuhause mal schauen 1980x1200 oder so was ist das.

Graka ich mag zotac irgendwie gerne.
Von denen die gtx770


----------



## eRaTitan (14. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü für Core I7 4770k + gtx 770*

Uii, das auch noch 

Schau mal nach  Aber mit 2 770 dürfte das kein Problem sein.


----------



## Yalira_85 (14. August 2013)

Deadfreak555 schrieb:


> Uii, das auch noch



Wie meinst du das denn jetzt? Bzw worauf bezogen?

Mh... I7, Zotac gtx770, und die samsung 840pro 125gb haben sich erledigt. 
Mein menne hat angerufen^^

Erstmal ärger bekommen das ich mir doch Hilfe gesucht habe  
wollte seine nicht haben *g*
Habe den acc hier über seine Mail addy gemacht *g*

Die 3sachen hat er bestellt mit seinen Sachen zusammen zwecks Rabatt.

Also ram, Mb und tower noch. Und die WaKü


----------



## eRaTitan (14. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü für Core I7 4770k + gtx 770*

Na das du Zwei Monitore hast 

Das gibt Druck  

Wenn du die WaKÜ zusammen gebaut hast würde ich mich über Bilder freuen


----------



## Blechdesigner (14. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü für Core I7 4770k + gtx 770*

Also ich verstehe generell nicht die ewige Debatte über den i7, wenn man ihn haben möchte, dann möchte man ihn einfach haben egal warum.
Evtl. liegt. es einfach an HT, einem höheren Grundtakt sowie Turbo und letzendlich den 2MB mehr Cache. 

Wenn das MSI gefällt, auch da einfach zu dem greifen was mehr anschpricht ob nun mit MAX oder ohne im Namensschema.
Beim RAM reichen 8GB mehr als vollkommen zum Gamen und das auch noch die Zeitspanne über die bis dato geplant wurde, wenn allerdings aufwendige Video, wie Bildbearbeitungsgeschichten erledigt werden sollen
würden sich auch mehr als 8GB bemerkbar machen.
Aber da kann man getrohst auch später noch 8GB, wenn unbedingt muss, dazu packen 
(evtl. wird er bis dahin schon wieder günstiger oder Spiele haben dann wirklich einen Nutzen davon und bremsen nicht in einigen Situationen, wie es aktuell ist)
Ich würde beim RAM mehr auf hohen Takt mit scharfen Timings schauen, aber das ist nur meine Ansichtsweise.

Gibts bei der Wakü eigtl. Vorlieben für bestimmte Hersteller, oder gefallen div. Designs besonders gut?
Aktuell sieht der Warenkorb immer noch etwas chaotisch aus:

Radi ist ein Kit für den externen Betrieb, sollen die Standfüße dabei sein?
So richtig leise und kühl wird es mit nur einem 420er auch nicht wirklich werden, wenn CPU und VGA unter Volldampf stehen.
Das Case nimmt doch noch locker einen 280er im Boden auf und in dem Fall würde ich mir mal, wenn wir jetzt bei CaseKing bleiben die schmalen Teile von MagiCool anschauen.

Die Bitspower Winkeladapter sind gewollt? Warum nicht einen richtigen Winkel wo gleich der Schlauch ran kann? (glaube CaseKing hat da nicht wirklich was für im Angebot )
Die kompletten Anschlüsse und Schlauch könnte man evtl. auch bei Aquatuning besorgen, ein 10er Pack 16/10er Anschlüsse kostet dort ~30€ wenn es nicht unbedingt welche von EK sein müssen.

Die grüne Plörre kann man sich in den Kreislauf tun, wenn man dann gegen evtl. Folgen, wie Ablagerungen und Verfärbungen(nicht nur in den Schläuchen sondern vor allem am Plexi) abgehärtet ist,
man muss es aber nicht und kann stattdessen grüne Schläuche und einfach dest. Wasser verwenden (hat zwar nicht den Effekt in den Plexi-Geschichten, wie zB. dem AGB und VGA-Kühler, birgt aber evtl. Risiken vor)

Die Sache mit den Lüftern wurde ja schon genannt, da ehr zu was greifen, welche dann einen komplett geschlossenen Rahmen besitzen (wie zB. NB BlackSilent Pro Fan PK2).

Achso: die Pumpe und die ganzen Features die sie mit sich bringt werden auch genutzt, bzw. müssen an Board sein? Ansonsten würde es auch die Standard-Edition oder aber eine Laing DDC-1T+vernünftigen Deckel tun.


----------



## Yalira_85 (14. August 2013)

Was den Ram angeht: Ich nutze den Pc sehr viel zum Spielen, das mit der Grafik ist wenn nur mal so nen bissel aber nix großes.
                                     Ist der Ram den ich rausgesucht habe nicht gut von den werten ? Aussehen ist mir fast egal, mag es nur wenn die Kühlelemente drauf haben, wenn man schon reinschauen kann in den Tower 

WaKü : ist mir fast egal welcher hersteller solange preis Leistung stimmt, mir ist wichtig das ich Plexi habe um meine UV Farbe zu sehen (wollte mir eine kleine UV Lampe oben in den Tower machen, außer es gibt einen Grund das full case mehr sinn macht.
            Ja mit der Farbe das habe ich auch gelesen, aber irgend wie sind sich die Leute da uneinig ob es nun ablagerungen gibt oder nicht.

Die Adapter bestell ich vorsichtshalber mit, bevor das mit den Schläuchen nicht passt. Der Radi soll oben im Tower angebracht werden.

wie gesagt caseking ist einfach nur zum schauen und basteln des Korbes gedacht ^^

Mit den Lüftern bin ich am schauen.

Was die Pumpe angeht wurde sie mir hier empfohlen, was die Features angeht finde ich die Selbst Steuerung eig ganz nett. Wollte das Steuermodul auch noch aus der Liste nehmen.



Deadfreak555 schrieb:


> Wenn du die WaKÜ zusammen gebaut hast würde ich mich über Bilder freuen


 
Diesen Monat wird das nur leider nichts mehr, zwecks zeit. und bis ich hier soweit alles durch habe was gut oder besser oder anders mehr Sinn macht.
nächsten oder übernächsten Monat denke ich mal.


----------



## Raketenjoint (14. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü für Core I7 4770k + gtx 770*

Also ich will mich hier nicht einmischen, aber vielleicht kann ich dich etwas umstimmen.
Ich habe mich im letzten Jahr nicht ganz so aktiv beschäftigt und habe bisher bloß 4 Jahre Erfahrung, aber ich sag einfach mal meine Meinung dazu:
Klar kannst du dir die edelsten Komponenten auswählen. Du wirst es nicht bereuen - solltest es zumindest nicht. Ich selbst habe eine Wasserkühlung und ein nicht allzu billiges Overclockingboard sowie 2 6950.
Aber im Endeffekt kann ich das sagen:

Das Mainboard ist relativ egal, solange es nicht allzu billig ist. Eins für 100€-120€ sollte meist schon reichen, solange du kein unheimlich hohes OC anstrebst.

Das Netzteil:
 Ich habe eines mit 580Watt von Bequiet. Das E8. Ich bereue den Kauf nicht - aber vor dem Crossfire System war es echt überdimensioniert. Geschadet hat es aber nichts.

Der Prozessor:
Ganz einfach. Willst du einen i7 - kauf ihn dir. Aber wegen der Mehrleistung beim Zocken ganz sicher nicht. Die paar Frames sind es echt nicht wert. Mit der Wakü übertaktest du einen i5 auch schön und fertig. Damit kannst du für die nächsten 4 Jahre glücklich sein. Ich bin immer noch mit meinem i5 2500K glücklich und zufrieden.

RAM:
Da die Preise immer teurer werden, werde ich nicht auf 16 GB erweitern. Bei der Fotobearbeitung wirds knapp, aber ansonsten reichen die 8GB wirklich locker. Glaub mir.

GRAKA:
Keine Ahnung, warum ihr auf die GTX 770 drängt - aber ich würde mir momentan eher eine 7970 nehmen (vielleicht auch gebraucht aus dem Forum  ), unter Wasser setzen und übertakten, was das Zeug hält. Eventuell kann sich auch eine 2. dazu gesellen. Vielleicht ist ja was im Never Settle Angebot für dich dabei.
Da ich aber gerade sehe, dass sie nahezu das gleiche kosten, kannst du ja selber entscheiden.
Zum Auswählen der VGA-Kühler habe ich diese Seite SEHR zu schätzen gelernt: CoolingConfigurator.com

Nun zur Wakü:
Ich habe mir eine geholt, um endlich für Ruhe und OC zu sorgen. Ich habe insgesamt 250€ für eine echt gute Lösung ausgegeben. Besonders gebraucht kann man sich manchmal viel Geld sparen.
Als Radiator rate ich dir echt, einen großen 1080er aufzustellen. Ich habe den günstigen Nova erworben und 9 T.B. Silence draufgeschraubt. 90€ + 45€
Ich habe mich wegen des Preises für die Eheim 1046 Vollkeramiklagerung entschieden. Absolut ausreichend und wirklich sehr leise (ok ... ich hatte erst einen Defekt - aber der wurde schnell behoben dank Tipps in diesem Forum )
Klar - wenn es edler sein soll ist die Ultrastream richtig toll - aber wenn ich ehrlich bin, reicht mir einfach etwas, das das Wasser in Schwung hält.
Ich könnte noch ewig weitermachen - aber wenn du die Zeit hättest, dich noch etwas mehr einzulesen (wenn es dir Spaß macht), könntest du in 1, 2 Monaten dann wirklich mit Fachwissen rangehen. Lass dir bitte Zeit für den Zusammenbau und informier dich gut - ich sprech aus Erfahrung. Ich hatte echt dumme Fehler begangen.
Zur Zusammenstellung rate ich dir den Wakü Guide und andere Zusammenstellungen anzuschauen.
Als Shop kann ich Aquatuning empfehlen - nicht die günstigsten, aber immerhin ein toller Support.
Und zuletzt zur Lüftersteuerung. Ich selbst habe die LTX Variante der Sentry. Aber wenn ich ganz ehrlich bin, würde ich mir eher eine aquaero wünschen. Der Funktionsumfang ist einfach hammers! Aber damals wusste ich noch nichts von der Wakü ...
(Ich habe außerdem 3x3 + 1 + Lüfter an der Sentry hängen. Sie packt das also locker - schluckt aber dafür eine "Slotblende".)

Ich wünsch dir ganz viel Glück und Spaß und schau hier vielleicht noch einmal rein, um fragen zu beantworten.
Ich rate dir bloß, die Euronen nicht zu verschwenden, sondern später klug zum Aufrüsten oder für eine Neuzusammenstellung zu nehmen. Auch wenn das bei einer Wakü nicht gerade leicht ist ...
(Klar spricht das gegen die Enthusiasten - aber trotz meines jungen Alters bin ich echt vernünftig. Auch weil mein Vater (glücklicherweise) eine Auge drauf hatte ...)


----------



## Yalira_85 (14. August 2013)

Also was das Netzteil angeht werde ich wohl bei dem 650 Watt bleiben. nen bissel Reserve 
I7 ist durch der ist schon ontour (dank an meinen Menne  )
Die Graka ist ebenso dabei 

Mit der WaKü werde ich mir definitiv zeit lassen, erst mal das richtige finden, und schauen.
Ich möchte die WaKü definitiv im Gehäuse haben und nicht draußen, Optik gefällt mir so dann besser als anders *g*  ( Frau halt, Optik ist auch wichtig ^^ )


so zum Ram finde ich auch den hier nice Link

so hier mal eine WaKü von Aquatuning  Link 
fehlt irgend wie nur die Fan-Steuerung und Temp anzeige/sensor

und ist sogar billiger, hoffe habe nichts vergessen,
wenn noch billiger aber gute Qualli dann habe ich da auch nichts gegen ^^


----------



## der pc-nutzer (15. August 2013)

Günstiger gehts mit einer aquastream standart pumpe


----------



## Yalira_85 (17. August 2013)

So die pc Komponenten sind bestellt. Im laufe der nächsten Woche müssten sie ankommen. 

Jetzt bleibt nur noch die WaKü klärung  
Wenn Änderungen oder ideen da sind einfach schreiben  
Melde mich So abend oder Montag zu den Kommentaren. 
Genieße nun erstmal weiter die Niederlande


----------



## der pc-nutzer (17. August 2013)

Nimm grünen schlauch, es besteht sonst die gefahr dass die farbige flüssigkeit sich ablagert und etwas beschädigt (pumpen sollen dadurch schon verreckt sein)


----------



## eRaTitan (17. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü für Core I7 4770k + gtx 770*

Nach paar Monaten setzt sich das Kupfer ab und du hast Anstatt Grünem, Gelb-Dunkelgrünes Wasser, den Schlauch kannst du dann auch gleich mit Austauschen


----------



## Kurry (18. August 2013)

Das Kupfer setzt sich bestimmt nicht einfach ab...

Was Farbe angeht würde ich nur Mayhem Dye dazutropfen'


----------



## Yalira_85 (18. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü für Core I7 4770k + gtx 770*

so hier mal die Änderung   Link neu 18.08 16:47


----------



## Blechdesigner (18. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü für Core I7 4770k + gtx 770*

HIER mal eine Variante die günstiger ist, es sei denn es muss unbedingt Plexi auf dem GPU-Kühler sein und der Radi muss außenrum weis sein?
(wenn man sich Fertiggemisch/Konzentrat spart und nur auf dest. Wasser setzt, den zusätzlichen Sensor spart und beim AGB auf eine Variante in 50mm und 250ml Fassungsvermögen in den man keine Katode stecken kann setzt, 
dann lassen sich nochmals ~30€ sparen und man hat die Wakü für ~450€ zusammen)


----------



## Yalira_85 (18. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü für Core I7 4770k + gtx 770*

dachte mir Plexi sieht besser aus.
Den Radi wollte ich weiß haben, da das Gehäuse auch weiß ist.
Der AGB soll einen netten effekt sein.
Der Sensor und das Y-kabel brauch ich die oder sind die nur hilfreich?


----------



## Blechdesigner (18. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü für Core I7 4770k + gtx 770*

Naja, wenn man schon die Ultra-Version der Pumpe nimmt die noch einen externen Sensor aufnimmt und die Lüfter steuern kann, dann sollte man die Sachen ruhig mal mitnehmen als später einzeln nachkaufen 

Wenn es nach Optik geht und dabei die Kosten hinten anstehen, dann würde ich ehr über den Kryos XT nachdenken, Backplate mit an Board und einen definierten Anschlag der Besfestigungsschrauben sind auch mal gleich mitbei,
neben der Nickel-Optik und passend zum VGA-Kühler sicherlich keine verkehrte Alternative als der olle Phobya Kühler bei dem mal gut und gerne der Deckel kaputtgeschraubt wird (auch wenn Einzelfälle, aber sie sind da).

KLICK


----------



## Yalira_85 (18. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü für Core I7 4770k + gtx 770*

Also ist der warenkorb so wie du ihn gelinkt hast ok, Optik ist ok und Qualli ist auch ok?
fehlt da noch irgend was oder ist das alles was ich brauche? 
Wärmeleitpaste bräuchte ich noch, welche soll ich da nehemen?

hoffe mal das der Kühler für die Graka dann auch passen wird ^^ 
Zotax gtx 770 4gb


----------



## Blechdesigner (19. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü für Core I7 4770k + gtx 770*

Hi 

Also laut Configurator von EK, basiert die Karte auf dem Design der GTX680 und dazu werden dann immer die Wasserkühler der 680er angezeigt.
Sollte also passen, aber im Zweifel kann man ja erst die Karte nackig machen und mit der Bauweise des Kühlers vergleichen, ob nicht doch Unstimmigkeiten auftauchen. (aber ich denke mal nicht)

So wie die Zusammenstellung ist, könnte man fast loslegen, es fehlt nur noch einfach dest. Wasser aus dem Supermarkt/Baumarkt oder wo man es noch so bekommt.
Die Quali ist von allen Sachen oben auf, da gibts wenig Ausnahmen das man etwas minderwertiges in den hiesigen Shops bekommt oder mal ein Hersteller was verbockt.
Als WLP liegt beim Kryos die PK-1 von Prolimatech als 1Gramm Packung bei, da kann man nicht oft wechseln, aber man hat welche dabei  
Ansonsten "Gelid GC Extreme", Prolimatech PK-3/2 oder "Arctic Cooling MX-4" sowie die "MX-2" (günstiger aber eigtl. gleich gut) KLICK (Test)


----------



## Yalira_85 (19. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü für Core I7 4770k + gtx 770*

huhu ,
das hört sich super an mit der Graka 

ich glaube ich würde die  WLP  nehmen, schneidet super ab und hat was zum verstreichen dabei 

Was das dest. Wasser angeht, kann man da nicht lieber was fertig gemischtes nehmen, habe sorge das ich das Mischungsverhältnis versaue 

und muss ich jetzt noch einen 2ten Radi dazu nehmen oder reicht der eine aus?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (19. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü für Core I7 4770k + gtx 770*

oder etwas günstiger: be quiet! DC1 Wärmeleitpaste 3g | Wärmeleitpaste | Kühler & Lüfter | PC - Komponenten | Hardware, Software & Zubehör | getgoods.de


----------



## Blechdesigner (19. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü für Core I7 4770k + gtx 770*

^^Ich denke die Wahl der WLP ist/wurde getroffen und bedarf keiner weiteren Vorschläge 

@ Yalira_85

Das Verhältnis der Mischung ist 1:3, 500ml sind in der Flasche und werden mit der dreifachen Menge verdünnt, was dann genau 2l ergibt. 
Umstellen sollte sich die Rechnung spielend einfach, zB. für die Hälfte benötige ich von beidem nur die Hälfte.

Du kannst auch komplett das Konzentrat weglassen, passieren wird dann auch nicht viel mehr als mit, andernfalls gibts auch noch G48 aus dem Autozubehör 
(auch als Konzentrat in 1l Behälter von BASF für ~7,50€ im Verhältnis 1:30 mixen, was dann 31l Zusammen ergeben würde und ne weile reichen sollte).

Wenn du es leiser und kühler haben möchtest, dann würde sich ein zusätzlicher 280er am Boden sicherlich nicht verkehrt machen 

Was mir noch einfällt: 
für den CPU-Kühler könnte man noch einen Anschluss in 45° einplanen, den den 90° möchte man dort nicht zwangsläufig drauf verbauen (je nachdem wie verschlaucht wird)
und zwei gerade werden wohl mit ihrer Überwurfmutter nicht nebeneinander darauf Platz finden.


----------



## Yalira_85 (19. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü für Core I7 4770k + gtx 770*

so habe dann mal nen bissel dazu gepackt  Klick

werde das mit dem Konzentrat machen. werde mir eine 2L dest flasche holen 0,5 liter weg schütten und dann das Konzentrat rein schütten  ist das einfachste ^^

Für den Radi oben sind die 90grad winkel,
die 45grad nun für den CPU


einzige frage die dann noch bleibt ist reichen 2 meter schlauch? 

magst du dann noch einmal drüber schauen und einen abschließenden bericht geben ob nun alles da ist und auch passt 

danke


----------



## Blechdesigner (20. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü für Core I7 4770k + gtx 770*

2m Schlauch sollten eigtl. reichen, wenn man dann vernünftig verschlaucht und verschnittarm schneidet. 
Du kannst aber zu Sicherheit ruhig noch einen Meter dazu nehmen, falls wenn und man plötzlich nicht mehr weiter machen kann.

Bei den Anschlüssen musst mal schauen was dir besser gfällt, die 45° Winkel sind jetzt in Silber-Nickel und der Rest bis auf das Adapter-Set für die Pumpe in Black-Nickel.
(alles in Silber-Nickel ist möglich in Black nicht zwangsläufig, da das 6Eck Adapter-Set für die Pumpe halt das bessere ist, die runden neigen dazu etwas undicht zu sein, es gibt aber den Auslass in Black KLICK)

Den Shoggy gibts nun auch in komplett schwarz, falls dir das orange in der Mitte nicht zusagt KLICK 

Warenkorb: Black | Silver
 
Edit: die dickeren 280er Modele von Alphacool sind voraussichtlich erst wieder am 25.09.2013 lieferbar (das ist noch ne Ecke hin)


----------



## Yalira_85 (20. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü für Core I7 4770k + gtx 770*

der 2te Warenkorb gefällt mir besser. Silver

der 2te Radi wie dick sollte der denn sein ?
dachte mir nen 60er sollte es schon sein

ja gut den bekommt man ja im notfall auch woanders, Lüfter muss ich dann halt 2 mehr bestellen.


Baue gleich den PC zusammen, warte noch auf einen Kollegen  
alleine mach ich sicher nur vieles kaputt oder sitze morgen noch vor dem Tower ^^


----------



## Blechdesigner (20. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü für Core I7 4770k + gtx 770*

Die 60mm dicken sind im Bestfall ~2K besser als die 45mm dicken (im Bereich 800-1200U/min), bei nur 500U/min sind es gut und gerne nur ~1K. (im Test mit den 360er Modellen)
Bei den 140mm Radis kann sich aber auch ein anderes Bild abzeichnen, zB. hat bei einem Test der Magicool 280er Slim(29mm) das gleiche Ergebnis bzw. minimal besseres 
als zB. ein Black Ice SR1(54mm) erzielt und das selbst bei 1200U/min, war dafür bei 500U/min knapp 1K schlechter.

Grob sagt man: dünnere Radis für Lüfter mit weniger U/min und dickere für mehr U/min, aber generell profitieren beide bis zu einem gewissen Grad immer von mehr Luft und mit ein paar Ausnahmen, 
je nach Lamellenstrucktur, profitieren halt die dickeren etwas mehr davon.

Eine gute Zwischenlösung sind daher die 45mm Modelle da sie einfach die Lücke zwischen dick und dünn schließen 

Die Lüfter gibt es aber auch günstiger, vor allem wenn man mehrere davon kauft/bestellt heben sich an anderer Stelle sogar die Versandkosten auf 
bei AT: 5Stk. = 79,95€
und bei Digitalo/Völkner: 5Stk. = 62,75€ inkl. Versand (via Sofortüberweisung)


----------



## Yalira_85 (20. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü für Core I7 4770k + gtx 770*

mh ok, also schau ich noch nach einem 54mm Radi. 
aber was meinst du mit 2k / 1k für mich steht k = 1000  das heist für mich 2000 x besser ^^

Die gesamten Teile wollte ich eh noch schauen wo ich sie im schnitt am günstigsten bekomme.

Die Warenkorb Funktion ist halt super nice


----------



## Blechdesigner (20. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü für Core I7 4770k + gtx 770*

Temperaturdifferenzen zwischen Luft(Umgebung) und Wasser werden meist als ΔT in K angegeben. Du kannst das K auch als °C betrachten


----------



## Yalira_85 (20. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü für Core I7 4770k + gtx 770*

So mal der Rechner ohne WaKü, wenn die WaKü soweit ist und irgend wann dann auch mal bestellt ist gibt es die neuen bilder natürlich auch


----------



## Yalira_85 (20. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü für Core I7 4770k + gtx 770*

Siehst ja jetzt in etwa was ich noch an platz habe ^^ 

So neuen Rechner mal Betriebsbereit machen bin


----------



## Yalira_85 (21. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü für Core I7 4770k + gtx 770*

So es ist Vollbracht, nach langem hin und her läuft das neue Model auch mit Win8 ... ist das ätzend mit dem neuen UEFI ...

Klick mit 45er Radi


----------



## Blechdesigner (25. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü für Core I7 4770k + gtx 770*

^^Sieht so ganz gut aus 

Hast du dir eigtl. schon Gedanken gemacht wo du die Pumpe positionieren magst? (war mir neulich nur so durch den Kopf gegangen) Da unten ja relativ wenig Platz pleibt. (auf dem Netzteil evtl.?)


----------



## Yalira_85 (26. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü für Core I7 4770k + gtx 770*

Öhm ehrlich gesagt nein, war so darauf fixiert alle Teile Korrekt zu bekommen, das ich mir darüber keine Gedanken gemacht habe.

Auf dem Netzteil, ich weis ja nicht, sieht nicht so dolle aus glaub ich.


ich glaube ich sollte nachher wenn ich Feierabend habe mal so ein paar stellen ausmessen wo ich mir was vorstelle und schauen ob das klappt. 

Danke ^^ hätte wahrscheinlich bestellt und dann festgestellt passt ja alles gar nicht ^^


----------



## Jens7385 (27. August 2013)

Moin Moin, du hast nicht nur die Möglichkeit die Pumpe aufrecht zu stellen, sondern du kannst die auch um 90 Grad drehen, so das die Druckseite z.B. auf den Fotos nach links zeigt.


----------



## Yalira_85 (27. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü für Core I7 4770k + gtx 770*

kann dir gerade nicht ganz Folgen sry


----------



## Jens7385 (27. August 2013)

Mache gleich mal ein Foto nach der Arbeit.


----------



## Blechdesigner (27. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü für Core I7 4770k + gtx 770*



Jens7385 schrieb:


> Moin Moin, du hast nicht nur die Möglichkeit die Pumpe aufrecht zu stellen, sondern du kannst die auch um 90 Grad drehen, so das die Druckseite z.B. auf den Fotos nach links zeigt.





Yalira_85 schrieb:


> kann dir gerade nicht ganz Folgen sry


Das wird wohl gemeint sein 

Edit:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jens7385 (27. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü für Core I7 4770k + gtx 770*

Mache gleich mal ein Foto nach der Arbeit. 

Sooooo, so sieht es aus, wenn du den Sockel an einer anderen Seite befestigst. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier ist die Seite, aus welcher das Wasser heraus gedrückt wird (das meinte ich mit Druckseite ) nach links. Die Möglichkeiten, die Blechdesigner gezeigt hat geben auch noch weiter Einbaupositionen.

Bin vorhin irgendwie nicht so wirklich auf ne vernünftige erklärung gekommen.


----------



## Yalira_85 (27. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü für Core I7 4770k + gtx 770*

mh ok, das sind dann natürlich eine menge Möglichkeiten mehr die Pumpe unter zu bringen 
Ich glaube ich lass es ansonsten drauf ankommen, wenn es hier ist wird sich schon eine Saubere Lösung finden    *hoffe ich *

Ich kann deinen Link leider nicht öffnen Jens.

"Ungültige Angabe: Anhang Wenn Sie einem normalen, gültigen Link im Forum gefolgt sind, wenden Sie sich bitte an den Webmaster." <--- das die meldung


----------



## Jens7385 (27. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü für Core I7 4770k + gtx 770*

Naja, ist glaube ich das zweite mal, das ich nen Bild hier einbinde. 
So, jetzt sollte es funzen.


----------



## Yalira_85 (27. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü für Core I7 4770k + gtx 770*

also ist eigentlich egal wie ich die pumpe lege, solange ich an die Anschlüsse komme?

wenn es der Fall ist, wird es ja doch leichter sein sie unter zu bringen


----------



## Jens7385 (27. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü für Core I7 4770k + gtx 770*

So sieht´s aus.


----------



## Yalira_85 (27. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü für Core I7 4770k + gtx 770*

so dann muss ich meinen Mann nun überzeugen das ich das geld brauche.
Leider wird es nun doch mehr als ich eigentlich darf ^^


----------



## Jens7385 (27. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü für Core I7 4770k + gtx 770*

Joa, ist nicht billig, aber du wirst deinen Spaß dran haben.


----------



## Yalira_85 (27. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü für Core I7 4770k + gtx 770*

joa klar, werde ich meinen spass haben *fg

nur wenn du am Anfang mal schaust was ich schon geholt habe und, das Limit liegt bei 2000€

ca 1600€ sind schon weg für den PC

ca 700€ WaKü  ohne Angebote oder nach günstigeren Verkäufern zu schauen

macht ca 300€ die ich noch brauche.


----------



## Jens7385 (27. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü für Core I7 4770k + gtx 770*

Also, ich habe den Korb mal etwas schlanker gemacht. Habe die Pumpe getauscht, in die Standart, den Temp-Sensor rausgenommen... Hiermit komme ich zwar nicht ganz auf die, von dir genannten, 300€ aber ich denke, weniger solltest du mit den Kühlern nich ausgeben, denn sonst sparst du *meiner Meinung nach* an der falschen Stelle.

Was will ich damit bezwecken???
Ich arbeite hier auch mit nur einem 420er. Es hat jetzt nicht unbedingt Traumtemps, aber es läuft ziemlich leise. Die Wassertemp brauchst nicht zwangsläufig überwachen, da es ja auch Toolz gibt, die es möglich machen die Kerntemp zu kontrollieren, so das sie die kritische Grenze nicht erreicht wird. Wenn wir jetzt davon ausgehen, das du bereits recht viel in das Sys investiert hast, klingt es vielleicht etwas komisch, aber es ist nur ne Möglichkeit gezielt etwas am Preis zu reduzieren. Die Lüfter kannste direkt an 12V hängen und du wirst sie wahrscheinlich nicht oder nur ganz leise hören.

Im Nachgang, wenn du irgendwann wieder etwas basteln möchtest oder dir die Temperaturen, oder Lautstärke zu hoch sind, kannste dann ebenhalt noch den 2. Radi und möglicherweise Steuerungsoptionen einbauen.
Hier habe ich mal den 2. Korb fertig gemacht, in dem alle restlichen Komponenten enthalten sind, für die Steuerung.

Ist nur so ein Gedanke von mir, wie du jetzt zur Zeit etwas sparen kannst, und hinterher größere Möglichkeiten hast dein System, durch die eingefügte Steuerung, auf Leise zu trimmen.
Gleichzeitig wäre diese Zusammenstellung auch von der Steuerung/Regelung her umfangreicher.

Nachteil der ganzen Sache ist ebenhalt, wenn du lieber nur einmal basteln möchtest.......

Hier könntest du noch etwas am CPU-Kühler sparen. Ansonsten habe ich nichts gefunden, wo du sinnvoll etwas günstiger bekommen kannst, auf Grund der zusätzlichen Versandkosten.


----------



## Yalira_85 (27. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü für Core I7 4770k + gtx 770*

das ist lieb von dir, aber wir haben den Korb so zusammen gestellt das er meinen "wünschen" entspricht.

Ich habe es nicht so eilig die Sachen zu Kaufen, ansonsten muss ich halt noch 1-2 Monate Warten bis ich/wir nen bissel gespart haben oder bis es Weihnachtsgeld gibt. ^^


----------



## Jens7385 (27. August 2013)

Gerne gerne, dafür sind wir alle hier. 

Hab dem Korb noch mal ein 3-Pin auf 2 x 3-Pin Adapter hinzugefügt, damit du auch alle Lüfter dran anschließen kannst. 

http://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/410ed650416b56d9b29d658ed62303f8


----------



## Yalira_85 (27. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü für Core I7 4770k + gtx 770*

Danke


----------



## Jens7385 (27. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü für Core I7 4770k + gtx 770*

Nichts zu danken, wie gesagt, dafür simma alle mal hier hin gekommen. 
Wenn beim Zusammenbau noch fragen sind wirste hier denke ich auch genügend Leute da sein um Hilfestellungen zu geben.


----------



## Yalira_85 (27. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü für Core I7 4770k + gtx 770*

klar da fällt mir direkt eine Frage ein:
Ist es egal wie ich den Kreislauf aufbaue?
erst CPU oder erst GPU muss der Radi zwischen die beiden oder am ende angeschlossen werden?
Der AGB kommt denke ich mal vor die pumpe oder?


----------



## FeuerToifel (27. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü für Core I7 4770k + gtx 770*

agb vor der pumpe, richtig so. der rest ist egal. da kannst du frei nach belieben gehen  
falls du einen filter einbaust, sollte der aber auch vor dem ersten kühlblock sitzen, damit der seinen zweck erfüllt.


----------



## Jens7385 (27. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü für Core I7 4770k + gtx 770*

Temperatur technisch macht es (ich sage jetzt bewusst weil ich es selbst noch nicht testen konnte) annähernd keinen Unterschied ob du Radis zwischen die einzelnen Kühler baust, davor oder danach.

Nur wie FeuerToifel schon sagte und du vorher richtig vermutet hattest AGB vor der Pumpe.


----------



## Yalira_85 (27. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü für Core I7 4770k + gtx 770*

So mal eine ungefähre Skizze wie ich es mir denke


----------



## Jens7385 (27. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü für Core I7 4770k + gtx 770*

Sieht ziemlich kompliziert aus.


----------



## Yalira_85 (27. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü für Core I7 4770k + gtx 770*

warum das
Radi oben ->  AGB -> Pumpe -> GPU -> Radi unten -> CPU -> Radi oben ....
nicht gut ?


----------



## Jens7385 (27. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü für Core I7 4770k + gtx 770*

Na, so meinte ich es nicht, funzt genauso wie anders.

Habs hier mal geändert, wie ICH es machen würde.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sieht für mich etwas aufgeräumter aus, aber das musst du für dich selber gucken. Am besten wenn du die Sachen bei dir hast.
Teile Probesitzen lassen und dann mal mit Papier, Packband, oder sonstwas die Schlauchwege Symbolisch darstellen.
Dann kannste ja gucken wie das mit´m Platz aussieht und ob es DIR gefällt.


----------



## Yalira_85 (27. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü für Core I7 4770k + gtx 770*

meine Sorge war halt einfach nur das ich kein Warmes " Wasser " von der GPU zur CPU laufen lassen wollte... wegen der wärme


----------



## Jens7385 (27. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü für Core I7 4770k + gtx 770*

Das macht bei dem Durchfluss, den die Wakü haben wird, nicht viel aus. Habe bei mir einen Tempsensor an der wärmsten und kältesten Stelle im Kreislauf, und ich behaupte mal, das wird im IDLE kein °C an Differenz sein.
Haargenau kann ich es nicht sagen, weil der 2. nen selbst gebauter ausm Tempsensor mit Klebeband auf Anschluss und nen bisschen Posterung gegen den Luftstrom ist. Wenn ich sowohl Graka als auch CPU komplet auslaste, habe ich nen Temperaturunterschied von etwa 1-1,5°C. Also das ist wirklich nicht viel. Da werden keine 10°C Unterschied herschen.


----------



## Yalira_85 (27. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü für Core I7 4770k + gtx 770*

ja ok, dann kann ich es ja in etwas wie auf skizze 2 bauen, je nach dem wie und wo ich die Pumpe dann unter bekomme.
Aber werde wie du sagtest das ganze mit bändern oder Wolle vorher probe legen.

Dauert aber noch nen bissel, habe mit meinem Mann gesprochen. Werden schauen das wir das bis ende des Jahres fertig haben.


----------



## Jens7385 (27. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü für Core I7 4770k + gtx 770*


Allerdings ein Tipp vorab, du solltest die Biegeradien vom Schlauch beim Probegucken berücksichtigen, die können manchmal dazwischenfunken.
Hab ich vor nicht all zu langer Zeit auch mitgemacht. 
Nur mal fürn Hinterkopf.


----------



## Yalira_85 (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü für Core I7 4770k + gtx 770*

so alle sachen sind bestellt, kommen hoffentlich morgen an 

jetzt würde ich mich noch über den ein oder anderen Tipp/Anleitung zum Einbau freuen.

erst das WaKü sys drausen aufbauen und dann einbauen oder alles direkt im pc verbauen, so zwecks wasser einfüllen ...


----------



## Jens7385 (24. Dezember 2013)

Hilf mir noch mal auf die Sprünge, was wird alles gekühlt?

Erst Wakü-Komponenten ( Pumpe, AGB, etc.) einbauen, dann Rechnerkomponenten verstauen, verschlauchen und dann die Wakü befüllen.

Den CPU-Kühler kannst du draußen schon aufm Board montieren.

Wichtig dabei ist, nicht die Stromversorgung für Board etc. verbinden, sondern nur die Pumpe. Sollte es das NT so nicht machen, nur Lüfter und/oder Laufwerke anschließen. Dann sollte alles soweit ohne Probleme funktionieren. Sollte e zu einer Leckage kommen hast du den Vorteil das die Rechnerkomponenten trocknen können, bevor du ihn anschaltest. 

Postest du auch noch mal nen Warenbörse von allen Waküsachen die du jetzt hast?


----------



## Yalira_85 (24. Dezember 2013)

http://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/410ed650416b56d9b29d658ed62303f8


Das wären die sachen.

Nen bissel habe ich schon gemacht. Bin nur schon wieder arbeiten bis morgen um 6^^


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü für Core I7 4770k + gtx 770*



Yalira_85 schrieb:


> so alle sachen sind bestellt, kommen hoffentlich morgen an
> 
> jetzt würde ich mich noch über den ein oder anderen Tipp/Anleitung zum Einbau freuen.
> 
> erst das WaKü sys drausen aufbauen und dann einbauen oder alles direkt im pc verbauen, so zwecks wasser einfüllen ...



1. Komponenten auf Hardware, die auf Hardware gehören
2. Komponenten ins Gehäuse, die ans Gehäuse gehören
3. Hardware ins Gehäuse
4. Verschlauchen
5. Zugang zum AGB schaffen
6. befüllen
7. Dichtigkeitstest
8. Verkabeln

(Verkabeln kann man teilweise auch früher, aber die Stromstecker dürfen bei 12 V Pumpen halt eh erst später ran und wenn man aufgrund von Undichtigkeiten doch noch einmal etwas ausbaut, war die ganze Verkabelung umsonst)


----------



## Yalira_85 (25. Dezember 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So sieht es jetzt im mom aus

Ich musste den tower zwar einwenig verbeulen aber passt alles.
Ok der agb ist ein wenig sehr groß. Die größe der pumpe habe ich auch unterschätzt.  Flüssigkeit passten knapp 2liter rein. Im Betrieb ist der agb dann halb voll.

Morgen noch ein paar kleine Sachen,  so wie mich mit dem Programm für die pumpe auseinander setzen ^^


----------



## Yalira_85 (25. Dezember 2013)

So doch noch zeit gefunden. 
Lüfter oben und unten an den radis laufen nun über die pumpe. Die anderen übers Netzteil. 

So sieht es nun aus.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hoffe 5 Lüfter sind nicht zuviel an der pump?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü für Core I7 4770k + gtx 770*

0,5 A sind das Limit. 5 Lüfter können je nach Modell zuviel sein.


----------



## Yalira_85 (26. Dezember 2013)

BetriebsbedingungenTemperaturbereich in Betrieb-10 - 65 °CEnergiemanagementEnergieverbrauch1.08 WNennstrom0.09 AFarbeProduktfarbeBlackGewicht & AbmessungenGewicht135 gTechnische Detailsgeeigent fürComputer caseGeräuschpegel (hohe Geschwindigkeit)20 dBMaterialienPlasticProduktlebensdauer140000 hTypFan

Das sind die Daten


----------



## FeuerToifel (26. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü für Core I7 4770k + gtx 770*

0,09A, das ist der wert der interessiert. 5 dieser lüfter sind also gerade noch ok. mehr dürfen es aber nicht werden


----------



## Yalira_85 (26. Dezember 2013)

Mh ok, habe jetzt sicherheitshalber 2stk woanders angeklemmt.


----------



## Yalira_85 (26. Dezember 2013)

Mh irgendwie gefällt mir das ganze nicht wirklich.
Alles so eng und gequetscht...
Habe dem tower gut zugesetzt das alles passt und nun ist er verzogen  

Habe mich daher für einen neuen tower entschieden. 

Was haltet ihr von dem:
 "Corsair Obsidian 900D mit Window" ? 

Kann ich das Kühlwasser wieder verwenden oder muss ich neues machen?


----------



## FeuerToifel (26. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü für Core I7 4770k + gtx 770*

das kühlwasser kannst du wiederverwenden. auswechseln würde ich nach einem halben bis ganzem jahr erst.

900D ist schon ein riesenteil. alternativ wäre da noch das phanteks enthoo primo. hat ähnlich viel möglichkeiten für wakü und kostet gleich gut 100 weniger als das 900D


----------



## Yalira_85 (26. Dezember 2013)

MH sieht auch ganz gut aus,  müsste ich mir im Vergleich zuhause am pc mal anschauen.
Auf dem Handy nicht ganz so gut ^^

Nächste frage: wie bekomme ich das Wasser wieder aus meinem System raus ^^


----------



## FeuerToifel (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü für Core I7 4770k + gtx 770*

das ist eine frage, die du dir schon vorher hättest stellen sollen  

wenn du den agb weit genug aus dem case bekommst, dass beim öffnen kein wasser in den pc geraten kann, machst du das einfach damit. kannst auch den pv auf die seite legen, quer über zwei stühle, damit du darunter auch rankommst. dann den agb raus, eimer drunter halten und die leitung abnehmen.


----------



## Yalira_85 (27. Dezember 2013)

Ufff ... ich glaube das wird schwer ^^

Ich mach nachher wenn ich geschlafen habe noch mal ein paar Bilder wie es aussieht im pc ^^ 

Bin gerade heim gekommen von der Arbeit.


----------



## Yalira_85 (27. Dezember 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So schnell noch gemacht um das Rätsel zu lösen ^^

Nun aber gn8 umd schon mal danke


----------



## FeuerToifel (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü für Core I7 4770k + gtx 770*

sieht so aus, als bekommst du zumindest die untere seite weit genug raus, um eine der ungenutzen öffnungen auf zu machen. eimer drunter und gut is


----------



## Yalira_85 (27. Dezember 2013)

Ich werde es wenn es soweit ist mal versuchen.

Habe mich für den 900d entschieden. 
Hoffe das er morgen ankommt.


----------



## Yalira_85 (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü für Core I7 4770k + gtx 770*

nach langem lesen habe ich noch rausgefunden das das beste ist wenn ich den Kreislauf leer Pust, kann das einer oder du Feuer bestätigen?


----------



## Jens7385 (27. Dezember 2013)

Damit bekommst du auf jeden fall noch einiges an Flüssigkeit heraus, was sich nicht alleine der Schwerkraft beugen möchte!


----------



## Yalira_85 (27. Dezember 2013)

Danke  ich hoffe der tower kommt morgen ^^ dann werden wir sehen qas passiert *g


----------



## FeuerToifel (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü für Core I7 4770k + gtx 770*

jo, pusten hilft noch ein wenig mehr rauszubekommen. ganz leer geht der kreislauf sowieso nur selten, irgendwo versteckt sich immernoch was 
der untere radiator scheint auch recht flexiblem zu sein, also genug schlauch zu haben, damit du den neben das case legen kannst. dann musst du den agb nicht rausfriemeln.


----------



## Yalira_85 (27. Dezember 2013)

Das ist auch ne idee, und draußen dann beide Schläuche ab. Ich werde mal versuchen ^^ irgendwie wird es schon schief gehen ^^


----------



## FeuerToifel (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü für Core I7 4770k + gtx 770*

genau, und wenn du an rankommst, mach eine verschlussschraube bei dem oberen radi oder am agb auf, damit oben luft reinkommt, dann geht es schneller  ich hab dafür extra eine verlängerung bei meinem radi im deckel dran, damit ich auch keine angst haben muss, dass mir das wasser entgegen schiesst, wenn ich aufmache.

btw, die verschlauchung ist nicht gerade ideal, bloß nix zwischen agb ausgang und pumpeneingang hängen. kann gut gehen, macht aber meist eher probleme. im 900D kannst das ja dann besser machen


----------



## Yalira_85 (28. Dezember 2013)

Hehe jep, hoffe bekomme das dann auch schöner und besser hin ^^

Bin mal gespannt ob GSL morgen liefert. 
Manche sagen ja andere nein ^^ 
laut Verfolgung ist mein paket in Dortmund


----------



## Yalira_85 (28. Dezember 2013)

Mh so wie es aussieht kommt es es erst Montag. Gsl liefert samstags also nicht.  Schei... post Unternehmen


----------



## Yalira_85 (31. Dezember 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




So es ist vollbracht,  zufrieden bin ich zwar noch nicht, aber erstmal wieder geld brauche ^^

Bei 15% von 3 Lüftern am großen radi 
Am kleinen radi 2 Lüfter geregelt übers Netzteil liegt selbst beim spielen die temp unter 30 grad. 

Wünsche einen guten rutsch


----------



## Jens7385 (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü für Core I7 4770k + gtx 770*

So, hab mich ja ne ganze Zeit hier blicken lassen.

Sieht gut aus, was ihr auf die Beine gestellt habt!!!!!
Wie seid ihr denn soweit zufrieden?


----------

